# Critically Endangered: The Barred Holland



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Critically Endangered: The Barred Holland



> It may seem odd to consider the possibility of a chicken breed going extinct, but it has happened in the past and could very well happen again. In fact, according to the Livestock Conservancy, the Holland chicken is number five on the list of the Top 5 Endangered Livestock Breeds. While it is hard fathom a chicken...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## sd6104 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am new to chicken raising and bought these for eggs and pets, not for meat. I figured I would only breed to expand or replace my flock over the years. I have 1 Rooster and 7 Hens that will be 1 year old on April 2nd, they look just like the Barred Holland in the picture but I was told that they were Barred Rock's. I have been getting 6 eggs a day on average since they were about six months old. They are mostly friendly, the Rooster is the only one that won't run when I pick him up, but he does get a little agressive every now and then. They have been mostly enjoyable and not that much work to keep them happy. It is not that clear from the article if I should be breeding them to maintain the breed, and sell them at a premium price, or that they are not that desireable to others and I would just be over run with them? Also, how do I breed them? My hens usually hop off their eggs after they lay them. I would assume if they were in a maternal way, they would be sitting on them most of the day and I would have to chase them off their eggs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hollandchicks (May 31, 2014)

@sd6104 Hi, I just saw your comment and was wondering if your chickens lay white eggs? You said you were told they were Barred Rocks. Rocks would lay brown eggs and have even barring. Hollands would have un even ....more cuckoo barring and lay white eggs. Also, the Roo and hen should have six points instead of five. It would be so awesome if someone sold you Barred Hollands thinking they were Barred Rocks. If they did go buy more. Suzanne


----------

